# 240 SX Headers



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone have headers on their KADE, how much power increase?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The header will give around 10 - 15 HP increase. There's also an increase of noise; not so much at the tail pipe but at the header itself.


----------



## sil14 (Sep 3, 2007)

i just got the megan racing headers it added 7 hp and 12 lbs of tourque to the wheels and took about 45 minutes to put on . It was well worth the 250.00 i spent


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

